# paddlin'



## Guest (Jul 8, 2014)

2nd line is you to a tea Salti


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

Smashed by a DI 5 footer.....
That's a paddlin.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Broken mirage 10k out. Thats a paddlin.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Zed said:


> Broken mirage 10k out. Thats a paddlin.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Peddling? That's a paddlin'


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Pedaling? That's a not a paddlin'


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Glass is Class, that's a padddlin'


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Plastic is fantastic, that's a paddlin'


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2014)

wood is good, that's paddlin'


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Pie in your eye, that's amoré paddlin'


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

Mushrooming. That's a paddlin'

Joel


----------

